# Do all nannies get loud during heat?



## ZebAkers (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey yall, as of yesterday I am the proud owner of 2 beautiful nanny Pygmy goats! My first goat(s) ever, and I am super excited! :fireworks:

They are twin sisters, 6 months old, and a little skiddish at the moment (but they are warming up to me thanks to handfuls of sweet feed).

Thus far they have been almost completely silent, except during the first 10 minutes of the car ride home. Since being introduced to their new home they have only let a few half bleats slip here and there (mostly when I hold one the other quietly bleats, almost like she is concerned).

I have heard that when nannies go into heat they get LOUD, which concerns me. Goats are allowed in my neighborhood, however "_any animal which habitually, continuously or intermittently makes or emits sounds or noises of such volume, nature or extent as to be a public nuisance by reason of being obnoxious or annoying to the ordinary persons_" in the neighborhood are not.* How much noise should I expect out of my goats when they go into heat?* I assume they go into heat once per month, but when will that start (they are only 6 months old right now)?

Thanks in advance for any insight, or advice on promoting quiet goats!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Not all does become loud when in heat. I have some that are very quiet and hard to pick they are even in heat unless there is a Buck with them or in the pen next to them. Because of this I now have the perfect wether (desexed male) that lives with the girls and detects when the does are in heat


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

My does are (so far) no louder during heat than any other time, and the only time they are loud is dinner time. I have Nigerian dwarfs


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Does go into heat about every 21 days unless they are seasonal breeders or pregnant. Your does may be quiet, or loud, only time will tell.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have 15 does. Of those 15, only 4 are loud when in heat. All 4 are Nubians or Nubian crosses.


----------



## ZebAkers (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks all for your responses! I guess I will just wait and see, but I am less worried about it now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nope, not all do.


----------



## ZebAkers (Nov 29, 2016)

*UPDATE*: So I think my 2 does are in heat (_evidenced by tail wagging and Fiona being slightly more vocal than normal_). However, they really haven't been 'loud' except for 2 short instances _*knocks on wood*_ , and I wouldn't call their noise excessive or bothersome at all! Hopefully I lucked out with 2 churchmouse does. Either way, I KNOW I lucked out getting the best 2 goats in the world on my first purchase! They are absolutely perfect


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh....what a lovely ledge for them to play on!!

I'm glad they're not overly loud for you. My Nigerians are ridiculous, but my LaManchas are very quiet when in heat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really neat.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The only 3 does that I have (out of 15) that are loud when in heat are a standard Nubian and 2 F1 mini Nubians. The other Nubians, LaManchas and Oberhasli are quiet and don't say a word, but they sure get those tails a flapping!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I only have two does that scream when in heat the others make no sound. One (Charlotte a pygmy) wasn't that loud got bred had her first kid once she came back into heat she had made almost no sound. The other doe (Elsie, Charlottes twin) would make your ears hurt when in heat and is pregnant with her first kidding this year it will b interesting to see if she becomes quieter the next time around!


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl (Apr 20, 2015)

I have pygmies too, and they're actually pretty quiet. The one makes a little more noise if the buck is around, but other than that they're quiet.
Don't worry about it too much, just see what they do :wink:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My girls can see the buck( he's in a pen in there pen) so I think that adds to it


----------



## ZebAkers (Nov 29, 2016)

Update:

As Fiona & Wynona have grown more attached to me (and I to them) the noise has increased slightly. Now when they see me on the porch they call for me, when I leave they say goodbye, and they talk to me sporadically during our time together in the pasture. I think they are asking for grain, but I don't want to reinforce noisy behavior with rewards, so I just let them bleat. 

Today though Wynona actually 'yelled' at me when she saw me on the porch. Like one of those 'creepily-close to human yells' that you hear on youtube goat videos. I'll admit it was pretty amusing, but I am hoping it doesn't get louder or frequent. *fingers crossed, knocks on wood*

Regardless, I am still over the moon about my 2 Pygmy girls and not overly worried about the noise issue anymore (as yall suggested).

Thanks everyone for your replies, and wish your caprine companions Happy New Years for me! Oh, and Happy New Years to yall too!


----------

